

Ask HN: WebApp to transfer Photos from Google+ back to Flickr? - ksec

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flickrtoplus.com&#x2F; allows you to transfer all your photos from Flickr to Google+. Now with all the extra storage for free I would like to move everything back to Flickr. Does anyone know of a similar web services for transferring back?
======
ksec
Anyone?>>

